# Jetzt auch BMW bei Projekt Cars



## PrincePaul (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

seit heute hat Slightly Mad die Lizenzen für 10 Autos des bayrischen Herstellers BMW für pCars:

- 2012 1M Coupe
- 2012 Z4 GT3
- 2012 BMW M3 E92 GT
- 2012 BTCC 3-series
- 2008 F1.08
- 1999 V12 LMR
- 1991 BMW M3 Group A Touring Car
- 1981 BMW M1 Procar
- 1978 320 Turbo Group 5
- 1940 328 Touring Coupe

Quelle:

slightly-mad-studios-welcomes-bmw-to-project-cars

Im Forum gibt es bisher dazu nur die "Gereral Art Discussion" und noch keine Worklogs also wurde mit den arbeiten noch nicht begonnen

was sich hoffentlich bald ändert 

Link ins Forum (nur für angemeldete bei WMD)

Nachtrag: 

der z4 gt3 wurde begonnen zu programmieren
Im WMD Forum gibt's sogar schon erste Screenshots.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2012)

Shön zu hören das jetzt auch BMW dabei ist  Das Game wird so und so KLASSE


----------



## gramallama (18. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön. Freut mich. Hoffentlich kommen noch die anderen deutschen Firmen dazu. Also Porsche, Mercedes, Audi...


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Juli 2012)

Ja das wäre ne sehr coole Sache.

Aber ich finde mit BMW ist das schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang 

und von Audi gibt es ja schon 2 Fahrzeuge
originalgetreu nachgebaut jedoch unter anderem Namen,
weil Slightly Mad die Lizenzen leider nicht hat

oder noch nicht ?!
mal schaun was noch so kommt


----------



## Nuallan (18. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich ist bald mal wieder Freitag..


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2012)

Ich müsste mal wieder updaten. Ich fahr noch mit Build 177 oder so.


----------



## PrincePaul (18. Juli 2012)

Ohman 

Seitdem hat sich aber schon EINIGES getan.

Allein in den letzten paar Wochen:

Pagani Zonda R und Huayra
Formula Rookie

und ganz wichtig die Nordschleife ist jetzt mit drin


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2012)

Wie viel kosten eigentlich die verschiedenen Member bei Project Cars ?


----------



## gramallama (18. Juli 2012)

*[SIZE=-1]SENIOR
(100 €)[/SIZE]* Can CREATE NEW project-specific forum threads
Can WATCH meetings live
Can play WEEKLY builds
 Can attend Track Days
Receive a free copy of the released game
Get an opponent named after you
Access to exclusive car(s)
Access to exclusive track(s)
 *[SIZE=-1]FULL
MEMBER
(45 €)[/SIZE]* Can CREATE NEW project-specific forum threads
Can READ meeting minutes
Can play WEEKLY builds
 Receive a free copy of the released game
Get an opponent named after you
Access to exclusive car(s)
 *[SIZE=-1]TEAM
MEMBER
(25 €)[/SIZE]* Can CREATE NEW project-specific forum threads
Can READ meeting minutes
Can play WEEKLY builds
 Receive a €25 discount towards the released game
Get an opponent named after you
Access to exclusive car(s)
 *[SIZE=-1]JUNIOR
(10 €)[/SIZE]* Can REPLY to project-specific forum threads
Can READ meeting minutes
Can play MONTHLY builds
 Receive a €10 discount towards the released game

Die Anderen (Manager etc.) sind wohl uninteressant


----------



## Shinchyko (19. Juli 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bald mal wieder Freitag..


 
Ganz sicher.. und dan wirds direkt geladen


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. Juli 2012)

maxus08 schrieb:


> *[SIZE=-1]SENIOR
> (100 €)[/SIZE]* Can CREATE NEW project-specific forum threads
> Can WATCH meetings live
> Can play WEEKLY builds
> ...


 
Danke  was bist du für ein Member ?


----------



## FrankSchramm (19. Juli 2012)

Jo BMW los Porsche usw. macht mit...


----------



## iceman650 (19. Juli 2012)

So, ich update jetzt von Junior auf Teammember. 
Ab mitm M3 aufn Ring, Feuer!


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt aber schon gesehen das die erst die Lizenzen haben und noch kein Auto im Spiel

Die müssen erst noch "gebaut" werden


----------



## Seabound (19. Juli 2012)

PrincePaul schrieb:
			
		

> Ohman
> 
> Seitdem hat sich aber schon EINIGES getan.
> 
> ...



Vor allem, weil ich mich so eingekauft hab (FULL MEMBER), dass ich wöchentliche Updates ziehen kann. Aber ich bin einfach zu faul zum downloaden. Deswegen hab ich halt noch Build 177.


----------



## e4syyy (19. Juli 2012)

Ist das ein Kickstarter Spiel oder wie?


----------



## Seabound (19. Juli 2012)

Ja... Ab 10 Öcken biste dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2012)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kickstarter Spiel oder wie?


 Es wird auch über Crowdfunding finanziert, allerdings ohne die Kickstarter Plattform als Mittler(die war zum Start der Aktion quasi noch nicht existent).


----------



## Dorni (19. Juli 2012)

Ich meine Mal gelesen zu haben das Porsche eine Exklusivlizenz an EA gegeben hat. Inwiefern das noch korrekt ist weiß ich nicht, aber mir fällt kein Spiel ein das nicht von EA war un in dem man Porsche fahren konnte in letzter Zeit.


----------



## alm0st (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil, BMW = best  Bleibt nur noch das warten in welchem Build sie kommen ^^


----------



## 10203040 (19. Juli 2012)

maxus08 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Freut mich. Hoffentlich kommen noch die anderen deutschen Firmen dazu. Also Porsche, Mercedes, Audi...


 
Ich hätte gerne einen Trabant und Mustang I (4. Gen.). Bin gespannt auf das Spiel.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, weil ich mich so eingekauft hab (FULL MEMBER), dass ich wöchentliche Updates ziehen kann. Aber ich bin einfach zu faul zum downloaden. Deswegen hab ich halt noch Build 177.



Das geht jetzt aber auch ganz easy pCars hat nämlich jetzt nen launcher der dann vorm Start automatisch die neuste Version loadet und installiert


----------



## Xerxes300 (19. Juli 2012)

BMW M3


----------



## Showboat (19. Juli 2012)

Was gäbe ich für ein (realistisches) Spiel das mal Opel Modelle anbietet. Damit stehe ich aber wohl exklusiv da.  Ich will auch mal "normale" Autos fahren und nicht nur "Premiummarken".

Renault gibt es wenigstens manchmal, VW ist langweilig, Ford Focus und Fiesta wären doch auch mal was.


----------



## e4syyy (19. Juli 2012)

Welche Garantie hat man, dass das Spiel überhaupt fertig wird? Und werden Lenkräder unterstützt?


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Juli 2012)

Dorni schrieb:


> Ich meine Mal gelesen zu haben das Porsche eine Exklusivlizenz an EA gegeben hat. Inwiefern das noch korrekt ist weiß ich nicht, aber mir fällt kein Spiel ein das nicht von EA war un in dem man Porsche fahren konnte in letzter Zeit.


 
Ja es gab einen Deal mit EA, dieser ist aber vor kurzem ausgelaufen. Es wird geben/gibt ein Porsche DLC für Forza4


----------



## Seabound (19. Juli 2012)

e4syyy schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Garantie hat man, dass das Spiel überhaupt fertig wird? Und werden Lenkräder unterstützt?



Keine, aber es ist stark anzunehmen ;o)

Und ja, Lenkräder werden auch jetzt schon, im Pre-Alpha Stadium,  unterstützt.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Juli 2012)

Schade hätte gerne einen 2003er M3 CSL dabei...Für die Nordschleife wär der perfekt..


----------



## TurboMichel (19. Juli 2012)

Wie funktioniert das genau??? Anmelden und dann zahlen?? Kann man das jetzt schon spielen? brauch hier mal paar infos bitte
Grüße


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja einfach im WMD Forum anmelden und dann kannst du unter Purchase dein Paket auswählen welches
du gerne kaufen möchtest.
Spielen kannst du das Game nur sofern dein Pc immer am Net hängt da ein Online zwang herrscht und
die Inhalte sind auch Paket abhängig


----------



## gramallama (19. Juli 2012)

Noch bin ich "Junior", weil ich das Spiel halt erstmal testen wollte. Eventuell mach ich auch ein Upgrade auf den Full Member, damit ich das Spiel zu Release bekomme


----------



## Shinchyko (19. Juli 2012)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon gesehen das die erst die Lizenzen haben und noch kein Auto im Spiel
> 
> Die müssen erst noch "gebaut" werden


 
Jep und soweit ich weiß ist der Hauptverantwortliche Auto-Design-Artist atm mim Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X beschäftigt xD^^


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn die jetzt noch Volkswagen mit ins Boot holen...


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Showboat schrieb:
			
		

> Was gäbe ich für ein (realistisches) Spiel das mal Opel Modelle anbietet. Damit stehe ich aber wohl exklusiv da.  Ich will auch mal "normale" Autos fahren und nicht nur "Premiummarken".
> 
> Renault gibt es wenigstens manchmal, VW ist langweilig, Ford Focus und Fiesta wären doch auch mal was.



Also gegen nen Insignia OPC hätte ich jetzt auch nichts  aber sonst würde mir auf die schnelle auch kein Opel einfallen der auf ner Rennstrecke spaß macht.

Ford ist aber auch schon mit dabei, zumindest Lizenz-Technisch:

http://www.wmdportal.com/projectnews/eleven-fords-to-be-included-in-project-cars/

Und der 2012er Ford Focus ST sieht echt gut aus 
Nicht so geil wien z4 gt3 aber auch schick


----------



## 0815klimshuck (19. Juli 2012)

*unterstützt das Game schon NVidia Surround Vision (3Monitore) ????????? *


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juli 2012)

was ist das eigentlich? ein game? noch nie was davon gehört leider....


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich? ein game? noch nie was davon gehört leider....


 
Wirklich nicht


----------



## King_Sony (19. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich? ein game? noch nie was davon gehört leider....


Same here


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Ja das ist ein Spiel 

Ein Spiel welches noch in der Alpha Phase ist und durch die Mitglieder finanziert wird,
sprich ihr könnt euch von 10€-25000€ "einkaufen"
und habt je nachdem verschiedene Vorteile

Das wichtigste daran ihr könnt pCars schon während der Entwicklung spielen

Also es soll später ein realistisches Rennspiel werden und es hat ne hammaaaa geile Grafik 

Aber hier könnt ihr das nochmal genau nachlesen.


----------



## 10203040 (19. Juli 2012)

Wo kann man den grob die Systemanforderungen nachlesen?


----------



## GreatDay (19. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der Offiziellen Seite?
Project CARS – WMD Portal

[SIZE=-1]





> CPU - 3.0GHz Dual-Core, 2.4GHz Quad-Core
> GRAPHICS - nVidia 9600 GT 512Mb, ATI Radeon HD 4750 512Mb
> MEMORY - 2Gb RAM (3Gb-4Gb recommended)
> CONNECTION - Continuous Internet[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]


[/SIZE]


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Klick einfach auf "hier" in meinem vorigen Post 

oder:

MINIMUM SPEC
CPU - 3.0GHz Dual-Core, 2.4GHz Quad-Core
GRAPHICS - nVidia 9600 GT 512Mb, ATI Radeon HD 4750 512Mb
MEMORY - 2Gb RAM (3Gb-4Gb recommended)
CONNECTION - Continuous Internet


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Juli 2012)

Hab gute Neuigkeiten:

Slightly Mad hat begonnen den Z4 GT3 zu entwerfen 
es gibt schon erste Bilder

Quelle:
BMW Z4 GT3

Leider wieder nur für Member von pCars


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Wollte mal fragen wie ich das bezahlen kann , mit paypal?LG


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Juli 2012)

Pay Pal,Online Banking,Kredit Karte und von Deutschland aus auch per Lastschrift.

Ich bin jedenfalls ein zufriedener Full Member und finde das es jeden Cent wert war!


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jedenfalls ein zufriedener Full Member und finde das es jeden Cent wert war!



Jop genau das gleiche bei mir


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Danke ihr beiden ,ist es denn wirklich schon gut spielbar und könnte ich zb gegen euch fahren?LG


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Ja gut spielbar ist's aufjedenfall macht auch richtig Fun,
nur momentan kannste nur alleine bzw. gegen Bots fahren.

Der Multiplayer ist noch in der Entwicklung


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Ist im Junior Build die Nordschleife und alle Autos inklusive ,alles ohne Limit?
Ich würde gerne einsteigen wann kommt das neue Build?LG


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, weil ich nicht weiß bei welchem stand die Junior Updates sind wegen dem monatlichen Update.

Ich bin ja Full member und bekomme jeden freitag ein Update.

Die Autos die momentan alle drin sind hast auf jedenfall nur später soll's dann ja noch exklusive Autos und Events geben je nachdem wieviel du ausgegeben hast


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Ok aber 10€ einmalig und nacher nur 35€ für das Spiel ,richtig?
Kannst du mir bitte eine pm senden wenn das Freitag update da ist?
Wenn ich das Spiel kaufe bin ich ja logischerweise Voll Member und krieg dann aber alle exklusiven Autos!?LG


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:
			
		

> Ok aber 10€ einmalig und nacher nur 35€ für das Spiel ,richtig?
> Kannst du mir bitte eine pm senden wenn das Freitag update da ist?LG



Ja das ist korrekt wenn das Spiel am Ende 45€ kostet 

Also ich weiß das man als full 45€ zahlt und dann am Ende das Spiel gratis bekommt.

Aber evtl. kostets ja 50€ und man hat da nochmal nen kleine Rabatt ...
Ich weiß es nicht, soweit ich weiß steht noch kein Preis fest.

Pm kann ich dir schicken ist aber meistens so zwischen 13-16 Uhr 

Ich guck mal kurz nach bei welchem stand die Junior Member sind....


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

So hab mal geguckt wenn du das heute kaufen würdest hättest du Build 249 vom 06.07.2012

Da ist die Nordschleife ... wenn ich's jetzt nicht überlesen habe NICHT dabei 

Wenn du dich da anmeldest
nehm deinen echten Namen
falls du dann doch noch mehr ausgibst bekommst du im späteren Spiel einen Gegner der deinen Namen hat ... deshalb


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Oh ,die Nordschleife muß es schon sein!
Was kostet das nächst teurere?LG
edit:25€?


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

TEAM
MEMBER
(25 €) Can CREATE NEW project-specific forum threads
Can READ meeting minutes
Can play WEEKLY builds
Receive a €25 discount towards the released game
Get an opponent named after you
Access to exclusive car(s)

Bedenke aber das das spiel noch in der Alpha ist sprich bei ganz neuen Strecken die gerade ins spiel gekommen sind wie die Nordschleife gibt es bis auf die Straße und die streckenbegrenzung noch nicht viel


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Danke ,dann wird es wohl Team Member!
Vll kostet ja 40 ,dann kann ich sparen!LG


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Juli 2012)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> *unterstützt das Game schon NVidia Surround Vision (3Monitore) ????????? *


 
Das sollte deine Frage beantworten... (Bild net von mir^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Dick schreiben bringt dir garnix..lol

Edit: ich würde an euer Stelle das Team Member Paket oder höher kaufen. Da hat man am meisten von^^


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Das Bild kenne ich irgendwo her 
Aber gibt im WMD dafür extra son Thread mit nur solchen "Arbeitsplätzen" 

Son Rennsitz Kauf ich mir glaubig auch nochmal 
schönen von sparco 

Kann aber auch nur empfehlen ab Team member wegen den wöchentlichen Updates und im späteren Spiel die exklusiven Autos


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Das bezahle ich einmalig und krieg ein Gutschein ,das wars?LG
edit:schon gut verstanden!kann man die Nachricht gar nicht löschen??


----------



## gramallama (20. Juli 2012)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> So hab mal geguckt wenn du das heute kaufen würdest hättest du Build 249 vom 06.07.2012
> 
> Da ist die Nordschleife ... wenn ich's jetzt nicht überlesen habe NICHT dabei



Da hast du Recht. Die Nordschleife ist da leider noch nicht dabei. Bei welchem Build seid "ihr" eigentlich schon angekommen?


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Ich meine 254.

Aber heute gibts ja ne neue


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Funktioniert die Update Funktion?LG


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Juli 2012)

Ja,bin gerade am updaten(250mb)


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

das ist 260!


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Build Nr. 260



Uups 
hatte garnicht gesehn das darauf schon geantwortet wurde 

SRY.


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

also 900 grad und die anderen?
Und nutzt du die standard?LG


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Juli 2012)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Build Nr. 260
> 
> 
> SRY.


 
Ähh 260? ich habe heute build 261 gezogen 
@Nico...Und was meinst du mit 900?


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Ja die habense gleich hinterher geschoben ... sehe ich gerade 
Dann gabs heute wohl 2 Updates.


Ich hab nämlich vorhin erst noch die 260er geloadet und eben wo dues sagst nochmal die 261er.


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Leute ich komm nicht mit den G25 Einstellungen zurecht!?
900 grad oder 360 grad ,das läßt sich bisher komisch steuern!?
Ich komme mit F1 2011 besser zurecht! hoffe da geht noch was!?


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2012)

Hast du mal im pCars Menü das Lenkrad kalibriert ?
Wenn dann da steht vonwegen 180° drehen dreh einfach ganz bis zum Anschlag.

Dann haste die vollen 900° auch im Spiel.


----------



## NiCo-pc (20. Juli 2012)

Ich wußte gar nicht das ich das Lenkrad im Menü kalibrieren muß!
Ich dachte das geht schon in win!?Danke!LG


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Juli 2012)

Komisch,mein G27 reagiert wie maßgeschneidert mit dem game,sowohl 360° und 900° fühlen
sich gut an.Das einzige was ich umgestellt habe ist die Sensibilität von der Gaspedale....


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2012)

Kann man da noch hoffen, dass der BMW i8 mit reinkommt? 
Wäre mal richtig cool.


----------



## NiCo-pc (21. Juli 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Komisch,mein G27 reagiert wie maßgeschneidert mit dem game,sowohl 360° und 900° fühlen
> sich gut an.Das einzige was ich umgestellt habe ist die Sensibilität von der Gaspedale....


Wie hast du dein G25/27 kalibriert?
Wenn ich meins klalibriere muß ich bei range mehr drehen als ich in win eingestellt hab und
bei 90 grad dreh ich bis da aber es ist dann hakelig eingestellt!?LG
Bitte tips!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab rein gar nichts umgestellt was die Lenkung angeht...weder im Spiel noch im Logitech Profiler.
Das Problem was du da hast kenne ich nur von Shift 2 und da hatte es bei mir was mit dem Profiler
selber zu tun.
Schau vielleicht mal im WMD Forum nach


----------



## NiCo-pc (22. Juli 2012)

Wie du hast nicht kalibriert?


----------



## Westcoast (22. Juli 2012)

wird echt ein geiles game. BMW kann man nur begrüßen.


----------



## Zakuma (24. Juli 2012)

Muss man investieren um Spielen zu können?


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Juli 2012)

Jop.

Das billigste Paket kostet 10€, dann kannste spielen mit monatlichen Updates.


----------



## Xerxes300 (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn man die Junior Mitgliedschaft oder höher gekauft hat, wie lade ich das dann runter ?


----------



## PrincePaul (24. Juli 2012)

Du meldes dich hier an: WMD Forum

klickst oben links auf Downloads.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zuguter letzt auf "Download NOW"


damit lädst du den sogennanten pCars launcher der dir das Spiel downloadet und auch immer automatisch dann vorm start die aktuellen Updates zieht.


oder falls das nicht klappt kann man zur not noch über einen Torrent das Spiel loaden, ist aber auch unter dem Reiter Downloads zu finden und nochmal alles erklärt.


----------



## Xerxes300 (29. Juli 2012)

Sehr geiles Spiel aber verdammt schwer.


----------

